# Flesh Tearers Dred



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi there

This is my Dred for my Flesh Tearers army. Im trying to go with the hole just after the Heresy/2nd founding look. I have got most of the basic shape i wanted, just got to do alot more fine work on the body and legs.
C&C welcome. oh sorry about the photos bad lighting

Thanks 
Richard


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

a suggestion for the chain, I like to tuck the connections into concave recesses, another thing you can do to prevent the "stuck on" look is to take a small nail that can fit inside the link and drill a hole through the plastic then push the nail through the link into the model, leaving the head of the nail intact. and you have a nice cap that logically holds the chain. this is good also because you don't have to glue the chain and can therefore test out the length.

my prefered type is 3/4th inch escutcheon pins.


----------



## sleazy (Dec 10, 2007)

lovely feeling of movement on the pose. Flesh Tearers eh? You dont hear of them so much these days. Back in 3rd they were very uber-death (almost to the point of beardy) and I used to play against them often.

They have a nicer colour scheme than regular Blood Angels too.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Very cool. I'd try to model some wires and cables and whatnot to fill out the areas where the arms are reaching out from the torso. It seems a little bare, there.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

thats freaking awesome


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice conversion skill wise, but I'm not sure its really very fleshy teary if you know what I mean. You put a big chain blade on the close combat arm and then we are talking. You do have some real skill there though. On any other chapter it would be perfect.


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

HI all

Engelus: im going to do some thing on that line but with big metal blocks with bolts holding them on but that is a very good idea thank.

The Son of Horus: I will be putting wires, cables and pistons when i get time. But that wont be for some time as im thinking of casting this one...?

Jacobite: I see what you mean abouthim not looking to Flesh Tearer isnt it. hhhhmmmm ill see if i can make a diffrent chain axe arm mmwwwhahaha cough cough...

oh and an up date.









C&C weclome

Richard


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Loving the pose in a big way and the gs work is really turning out. I will be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

How uh... how does he see? Looks to me like he is staring at the lip of the front protector plate thingy... maybe that explains the pose, he is flailing madly wondering where everyone went.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Tvayumat said:


> How uh... how does he see? Looks to me like he is staring at the lip of the front protector plate thingy... maybe that explains the pose, he is flailing madly wondering where everyone went.


its a possessed mindless drednought


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Tvayumat said:


> How uh... how does he see? Looks to me like he is staring at the lip of the front protector plate thingy... maybe that explains the pose, he is flailing madly wondering where everyone went.


Lol! That's funny!



SO far it looks real good. I'll also be watching this one as think that it has a lot of potential to be great. Keep it up and keep us posted.k:


----------



## TH3F4LL3NT3MPL4R (Jan 6, 2008)

all that I can say is this...HOLY CRAP THAT IS FREAKING AWESOME

keep up the good work


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Yea absolutely wonderful work man. It brings back memories of my 6 dread Flesh Tearers in Mid-3rd. Huh. I miss those bloody buggers.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I absolutely love the pose. The green stuff work is great as well. I'll keep an eye on this one. Would love to see the finished product.


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi sorry i have not posted more pics sooner but i have had uni work to do.

So here is my up date C&C welcome. Thanks for all the post so far keeps me head up lol



















Thanks again

Richard


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

wow, looking good there, keep it up!

-Olek.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the sculpting is amazing, the pose is amazing, the overall conversion is amazing, that makes you AMAZING


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

wonderful Job!


----------



## Ferrus Manus 93 (Apr 17, 2008)

raragh must find enemies rargahgha, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh (he fell down a BIG hole)


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Pose is quality, as is the greenstuffing. Repped.


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry i have not shown you any more photo's of my dread. There has been other work done to it but i have had alot on my mind. 

My dad died just over a week ago. I will post up some more work soon i just need some time.

Take care all

Richard


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear that man. Take as much time as you need. We can wait


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My condolences to you and yours Seth.


----------

